# Cliff Avoided



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

U.S. Senate passed a farm bill extension early this morning and house leaders will meet this afternoon.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...ough_september/


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Did we really avoid the cliff? Or was it just some fancy legerdemain?

So NASCAR, needy people that they are, get a $70 million tax break.

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/fiscal-cliff-deal-steers-70-million-to-nascar-2013-01-02

I've said it before and I'll say it again: The rich don't pay taxes!

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Best thing that could ever happen to this country is if a permanently disabling disease was contracted by ALL politicians in D.C.

Regards, Mike


----------

